# COL - Edinburgh V's New York (Manhattan)



## zorro (Aug 9, 2009)

In the next 10 days or so, I should get confirmation that I will be moving to NY and I REALLY cannot wait 

I will be there initially for 3 years with my company (though I hope to extend that)

Company will provide a housing allowance and I think I can afford to get an apartment in Manhattan area.........................I think 

My question is average salary and Cost of Living of/in *Manhattan V Edinburgh*

My wife will need to give up her job here, so will lose that income

*Therefore, I need to negotiate my new salary - does anyone have a ball park figure of the average cost of living between both cities?

I cant really compare it with London (as much info as I can get), as there is a big differecence between Edinburgh and London*


Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Average is a very flexible term. An intern getting out into the world for a year; an established professional going through a major change of lifestyle. What is your current situation? What do you expect? What are your needs? What are your wants?


----------

